# New Juicy Dark Eldar Rumour



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I just popped into my local GW to ask for a few painting tips. While chatting about a few things (Planet Strike sounds awesome!) we got onto the the subject of Harlequins and the missing Solitair. Apparently they will be making a return (about bloody time in my opinion!) but now they will appear in the new Codex Dark Eldar. 
Another thing he said was that "Dark Eldar And Eldar will become more closely tied" and that "the Solitair will become the bridge between the two armies."

Now this could all just be speculation, he may well know no more than anyone else, but there was a definate look of 'oops, I've said more than I should have' on his face straight after he said it.


----------



## duckfromhelll (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds sick

Maybe if you take a solitaire you can mix and match the armies a bit. 

Archon with shadow field and a farseer backing him up with reroll armour saves.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Fluff-wise, the two don't honestly seem to be at odds with each other the way, say, SM and CSM are (or SM and just about everyone else, I suppose...). The current Eldar codex also talks about Harlies performing for the DE as well.

I'm guessing this means Eldar will be due to get a revamped Codex (and more plastic please?) sometime after DE. There are facets of the current Codex that could use a tweek, to be certain.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry to put a dampener on this, 
whilst harlequins will make a re-appearance in the future, they are not part of the upcoming DE codex or model range


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

All a bit of a waiting game with Dark Eldar. They seem so close, yet so far. The date has been pushed back and back for their release, models have been shown then scrapped, Jes has finished then he hasn't. I don't think _anything_ is concrete aside from Jes doing the models.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

@ Bindi Baji

...As far as you know...

Yeah, you're probably right, but I'm still gonna have my DE & harlequin fantasy, ok?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> Sorry to put a dampener on this,
> whilst harlequins will make a re-appearance in the future, they are not part of the upcoming DE codex or model range


And thats cast in stone is it?

As I said in the OP, it could well be just speculation, but it would also make a lot of sense.
DE are not big sellers, no Dex in years, crap minis etc. 
Tying them in with the Eldar could be a stroke of genius on GW's part, keeping them viable as an army and breating some new life into them.

And Harlequins don't need to make a re-appearance, they're already back, it's just the solitairs that are missing, and lets face it they are an ideal addition to a DA army.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I for one would count out any chance of being able to "blend" a Eldat and DE army. GW doesn't like cross codex armies anymore. 

Personally I don't understand why they would put the same harlequins in 2 different books. I mean if they add a new harlequin for the DE then cool.

Just my 2 cents, either way I have no real invested interest in DE other than 2 see them FINALLY get a makeover.:biggrin:


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Wont happen. 

Eldar hate Dark Eldar and Dark eldar hate Eldar. They don't mix and patch and they don't work together. This is not the guard. 

I have bin watching and talking to a few people about DE and there is nothing new about them and there wont be for some time.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome. . .


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey, one can only hope.

I will say this: I don't know how well DE sell, but piggy-backing them with the Eldar may be one way of reviving them. If Eldar players pick up DE, even in a small way (incorporating Reavers or Warriors, for example), that could help move some of their stock.

This would also go against all the new model rumors, of course...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I think this is a misconception due to two facts:
One, fluff tying the Harlies as the bridge between the two, and the only chance the DE have of not being consumed by Slaanesh.
Two, fluff in Planetstrike book where Dark Eldar seemingly attack a planet in concert with the Biel-Tan and Saim-Hann. More likely that opening a portal to Commorragh was simply a weapon we employed on the Mon-keigh.

I'm disappointed they won't be in the DE book, but not in any way surprised. Harlies will get an Apoc formation or three, then come out in plastic, eventually. I see nothing else for them until 6th Edition.

/Educated Guesswork.


----------



## Wolfgang_Molder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am slowly becomming excited about the dark eldar, if a new codex is released i think i will definitely pick it up, one thing, i would like to see a larger range of models for them, a heavy choice or two? i would love to see a re-do of the talos too, i love the current model but i think it a little bland, it has so much potential!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

U guys are looking (a bit) the wrong way fluff wise, ever heard of the void dragons???They are corsairs/mercs who work 4 both army's, and they look kinda DE maybe that is the connection??Other wise I wouldnt know


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

anyway, if this is real i'll 4 sure collect a combi army, I really like both army's, DE 4 the slaughtering and the haemonculi(lovvem) and Eldar 4 their technology and aspect guys


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I must say i saw this same thread on warseer.......they will not combine to army's its a 99.99% chance they will NEVER blend eldar and dark eldar! Just due to the fact there so much diffrent on every level.

Yes there are corsairs, but they basically act like rangers.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

isn't Viod Dragon a C'tan.......


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lupercal101 said:


> isn't Viod Dragon a C'tan.......


yes,but the void dragon corsairs are also part of the eldar race, and dont forget the eldar and necrons have a bit of a history.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

I really hope GW do release a new codex DE, i think that their fluff is great but the vast majority of the range is seriously dated and i hate the warrior models. that’s probably why the fail to sell the range belongs back in the 90's and can't compete with the eldar range anymore, so most potential DE player chose their craft world kin instead.

I also remember that during the eye of terror campaign there was a rumour that GW were trying to kill off the DE, but at the end the players rallied and scored so many victories that GW just left them.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

DE to need a bit of tlc which has been denied to them! new rane of models would be god to, but i dint think anytrhing will happen till 2011.


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

i really hope they do bring them back. DE have a significant part in 40k history (unlike squats per se.) I for one would love to make a small DE force if they rewrite the codex and introduce some models that arent crap.

i dont see why they wouldnt have Harlis for DE, i mean they are a big part of their culture. thats the only way that elder and DE interact though. the elder race HATES DE, not as much as chaos or 'crons but still they hate them. and DE hate everyone.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Widowmaker666 said:


> i really hope they do bring them back. DE have a significant part in 40k history (unlike squats per se.) I for one would love to make a small DE force if they rewrite the codex and introduce some models that arent crap.
> 
> i dont see why they wouldnt have Harlis for DE, i mean they are a big part of their culture. thats the only way that elder and DE interact though. the elder race HATES DE, not as much as chaos or 'crons but still they hate them. and DE hate everyone.


Harlis have nothing to do with DE culture, there regular Eldar. 

There is very little to no contact between Eldar and Dark Eldar.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

as far as i have learned joker god is right in that dark eldar and eldar pretty much hate each other. dark eldar just never tried to kill the eldar gods like chaos tried to kill the emperor. one black templar event has Templar ambushed by dark eldar, eldar soon come out of the warp who had been pursuing the DE and they went at each other without even saying anything. 

perhaps by "bridging the gap" they mean DE will get similar eldar units but they will still be DE. DE harlequins which has been brought up for example. since the look of the eldar models as a whole is generally very well liked and appreciated, where the DE have not been, it would go well with making DE models look more like eldar models while giving DE units borrowed from standard eldar.

i just hope the keep all the blades and spikes and stuff. i actually like the way the DE warrior squads look. i think they look awesome actually. but as far as most of the other units go yeah they aren't too good, cept for the scourges.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Considering Dark Eldar were how the original eldar acted all the time before they split, i would say they are closely linked. And it is well known for them to put aside differences to protect the webway from major incursions... such as ummm let me remember, the black crusade when Ahriman was after the black library? 

Both races are bound by 1 duty and that is to protect the black library along with the webway. 

Yes they dont get along when they dont need to, Dark Eldar still practice the old ways of self indulgence and sacrafice while the Eldar seek to just protect themselves by other means.

Harlequins are also linked to the Dark Eldar, there are plenty of stories of Archons and even Asdrabul Vect being approached by Harlequins.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

duckfromhelll said:


> Sounds sick


sounds made up, to me.

i'm not convinced that anyone instore has a detailed idea of what is happening to the DE, because i'm not convinced the Design Team have either.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

admiraldick said:


> sounds made up, to me.
> 
> i'm not convinced that anyone instore has a detailed idea of what is happening to the DE, because i'm not convinced the Design Team have either.


You could well be right, but that's what he said to me and I passed it on. It could be a cool idea, piggy backing the DE onto the existing Eldar Dex, or tying the two together more closely could spark a whole load of new interest. It could also be a pile of turd made up on the spot to make him seem like he knew more than he did.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

so very true admiral! GW employees are not the vessels to trust really, no more than say you or I...


----------



## duckfromhelll (Mar 25, 2008)

Harlies perform their dances for DE just as much as for the eldar. Tru they despise each other but they still consider themselves the same race and when your race is going extinct you tend to put your ethics behind you.

I do recall a great story in which a human started killing eldar cause he liked their pretty stones(spirit stones) when the eldar eventually caught him they handed him over to the harlies so that they would bring him to commoragth(DE capital) and to this day he is still being tortured by their hamanculi.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

Harlequins are not Eldar or Dark Eldar. They are Harlequins and perform for both of the other groups equally, as well as Exodites. (Thus the four different aspects of Eldar culture). Yes, the Dark Eldar and Eldar despise one another, but they have been known to work together in certain duties - especially the protection of the Black Library. Harlequins perform for the Dark Eldar and are present in their city - it flat out says so in the ELDAR codex.

Just sayin.


----------



## spudboy (Jun 13, 2008)

Why not an Allies rule? Be simple enough to work out. Attach a few restrictions here and there, and you're ready to go.

Of course, since the harlies are the bridge of Eldar culture, it would also make sense if they were the only units that were allowed to cross army boundreis.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

It'd would be great if the Dark Eldar got some new models, as that's the one thing that's really put me off collecting them, obviously a new codex would be even better, but I don't see GW doing that before they've updated all the other codices first, and they've got a fair number to do.

Still we can always live in hope.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

It should be out late next year.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> You could well be right, but that's what he said to me and I passed it on.


and thank you for doing so.

the idea that certain Harlequin units might be in the C: DE is quite interesting if it turns out to be true.



HorusReborn said:


> so very true admiral! GW employees are not the vessels to trust really, no more than say you or I...


without wishing to be disparaging, in my experience i've found GW staff to be less knowledgable about up-coming GW projects than internet forums. this is mostly because they are the only people to suffer under GW's rules about not leaking information. news does not trickle down the company in a helpful fashion and they are strongly discouraged from using forums like these, which means they are left relatively clueless except what travels by word of mouth, which is very little indeed other than what comes in through the door with people who have been using the internet.

couple this with the fact that their position as GW employees can often lead to a level of conciet, where they are not only ignorant of their lack of knowledge, but believe themselves to be well informed. its no one's fault and no one is to blame, but it does mean that you tend to hear ideas and wish list portrayed as though they are catagorical fact in store.



Truth Bearer said:


> Harlequins are not Eldar or Dark Eldar.


i should hope they are Eldar, otherwise we've all been tricked for a very long time.

they are not Craft World Eldar.



spudboy said:


> Why not an Allies rule? Be simple enough to work out.


significantly harder than you'd first think. first of all you have to develop a workable mechanic for allies (the FOC is not best suited to such things). then you have to make sure that you design your armies so that each unit is an individual package, making it balanced regardless of what army its in and also limiting the cumulative effect of units. all in all this put a downer on theme and specialisation for armies (unless the mechanics of the game already support them, as with LotR and the like).


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Truth Bearer said:


> Harlequins are not Eldar or Dark Eldar. They are Harlequins and perform for both of the other groups equally, as well as Exodites. (Thus the four different aspects of Eldar culture). Yes, the Dark Eldar and Eldar despise one another, but they have been known to work together in certain duties - especially the protection of the Black Library. Harlequins perform for the Dark Eldar and are present in their city - it flat out says so in the ELDAR codex.
> 
> Just sayin.


Harlequins most definately are Eldar. They are basically the 40K equivalent of Wardancers from fantasy. As much as I hate reffering to them, check out Lexicanum on the subject.


----------



## Truth Bearer (Jul 30, 2008)

I mean, they are not part of either faction specifically. They are ELDAR, but not loyal to the Craftworlds, or anything else. Harlequins are Harlequins. That's what I meant.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> check out Lexicanum on the subject.


I'd rather check codexes or the old 40K Compendiums. But, basically, Harlequins are Eldars as Fire caste and Water caste are Tau...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I can confirm there are no plans to put Harlies in the DE Dex, AFAIK.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> I can confirm there are no plans to put Harlies in the DE Dex, AFAIK.


huh? have i missed something how can you *CONFIRM* that?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

:wink:

Apparently, you _have_ missed something.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> :wink:
> 
> Apparently, you _have_ missed something.


Oki, Point taken I think. Could you then explain?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

when l read this l thew up a little inside.
pettey much in terms of eldar lore (story book wise) they relly hate Dark eldar and nercons to say they might be "allies" lore wise is carzy 
its like saying SM and CSM are now allies it makes no sense.

at the same time if both of them were to be allies (l dont see how) it makes lots of money for GW so it would not surpise me that much even though l will be saying "sell out" 

just so we clear things up (you can find the whole storys on google)

Before The Fall the Eldar were a technologically advanced race, generally considered one of the most powerful races in the entire Galaxy. Their technology had advanced so far that little or no work was required by individual Eldar, and as a result, at some point around the 24th or 25th millennia, groups of Eldar began forming cults dedicated to the pursuit of experiencing everything that life had to offer.

The Eldar mind is capable of a far deeper level of emotion and imagination than that of a human; therefore although they are capable of experiencing the greatest joys and creating the most beautiful pieces of art and music they are also capable of experiencing the deepest hate and ugliest depravities. These pursuits became more extreme and depraved as time went on. Torture and murder came to be seen as artforms every bit as worthy as music and drama. The Eldar were extremely long-lived, never suffered from senility or disease, and their superior intellect allowed them to perfect their skills to a degree far beyond that of even the most talented humans. The Eldar were able to devise cunning new ways of torturing and killing their fellows at rates never imagined.

Despite the prediction of the reclusive Eldar Seers that warned of impending doom if the Eldar did not change their ways, government within the Eldar Empire soon collapsed and the moral degeneration of their homeworlds and colonies continued unimpeded. As the pursuit of ever more extreme experiences reached its height, death reigned in the streets of Eldar cities, hunter and hunted each being part of a twisted ritual of destruction which consumed thousands. Some Eldar were able to see that their now-corrupt society was destroying itself, and fled in disgust; these refugees would settle in the distant colonies of their Empire, and would later be known as the Exodites.

Upon dying, the soul of the deceased traverse the bounds of the physical realm and go to rest within the warp. As more and more Eldar died, the souls began to somehow coalesce into a larger entity, a living representation of the corruption that had taken their lives. This collection of souls gained sentience sometime in the early 30th millennium, creating the being known as the Chaos god Slaanesh. When Slaanesh came to be, an ethereal explosion occurred, with the epicentre being the Eldar homeworld. All Eldar caught in the immense blast were instantly killed, their souls consumed by Slaanesh. Most of the remaining Eldar gods were destroyed by Slaanesh. Kaela Mensha Khaine attempted to combat the new being, but Khaine's form was shattered and exiled to the mortal realm in the form of great statues called "Avatars", which rest in the hearts of the various Craftworlds. The other Eldar gods to survive the Fall were the trickster god Cegorach (also called the Laughing God), who hid himself within the Webway, and Isha, whom was ripped from the jaws of Slaanesh by Nurgle, who now keeps her as a slave (though she does spread knowledge of cures for Nurgle's poxes to mortals).

The Fall destroyed the Eldar Empire, leaving scattered bands of Eldar fighting for survival. Before the Fall, vast space-borne vessels called Craftworlds were constructed, enabling those wishing to escape the degeneration to flee. When the Fall occurred, the various Craftworlds rode out the ethereal shockwave, some being destroyed in the process. The Exodite worlds, far from the epicentre of the catastrophe, were largely untouched. In order to prevent the events of The Fall from ever recurring, the Eldar devised the Path system.

pettey much Dark eldar are all fellowers of the Dark gods (choas) and the eldar belive its there duty to wipe them out and save them from themselves not aid them in killing people :shok:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Carnivore said:


> Oki, Point taken I think. Could you then explain?


Closer to the time of release. Not least because there's still more than long enough to go that my info could become outdated. To use the Dark Elf Army Book as an example, it was written almost two years-ish before release, it was scheduled to be out before Daemons, but they changed their minds, and semi-rushed a 40K Daemon Codex to go out together with the Fantasy Book, as a money-spinner expected to do better than the DE book.



@Sybarite:

Some of that stuff isn't actually true, it's essentially FanFiction, extrapolated from real fluff. Especially that last nonsense about DE being Chaos Eldar - that is completely untrue. The Dark Eldar and Craftworld Eldar have worked together before, (after a fashion) and would again, any time that it's necessary for the survival of their race. CEldar are no more good guys than a Jaffa Cake is a biscuit - they have their own agenda, that involves exterminating every sentient non-Eldar life in the Galaxy...it's just that they still need some of the mon-Keigh as shields against Slaanesh, and that they aren't in a position to wipe out anyone else. Yet.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

well this is from my old eldar codex and most of the stroys l have read are IG and SM ones but l thought that Dark Eldar formed Commoragh, a large dark city within the webway, safe from invaders and, being separated from normal Warp space, protected from Slaanesh. From it, they launch their slave raids in order to capture more prisoners which are tortured and worked to the point of death; their souls are then harvested and fed upon by the Dark Eldar thus increasing their lifespan and keeping their souls from being devoured by Slaanesh. this is in many Black libery books but l havnt read any of the dark eldar ones if anyone has and can shed some light on it it will be nice. :victory:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, but that's not the same as worshipping Chaos.


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Yes, but that's not the same as worshipping Chaos.


ok then what do we call it then? because l thought it was worshipping them might be wornge there?
also in which book (codex or norvel) do eldar and dark eldar become allies? might be a nice read :wink:


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Closer to the time of release. Not least because there's still more than long enough to go that my info could become outdated. To use the Dark Elf Army Book as an example, it was written almost two years-ish before release, it was scheduled to be out before Daemons, but they changed their minds, and semi-rushed a 40K Daemon Codex to go out together with the Fantasy Book, as a money-spinner expected to do better than the DE book.


how does this "confirm" that harlies wont be in what are your sources?


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

The Dark Eldar soul harvesting is just another way of avoiding the attentions of Slaanesh. The Craftworld Eldar store their souls in the infinity circuit, the Exodites in their "world spirit" equivalent and the Harlequins bond their souls to the Laughing God. The Dark Eldar "eat" the tortured souls of captives (and each other) to try and prevent their deaths and (from what I can gather) to fend off the gradual soul leeching to Slaanesh.

People seem to think that because Dark Eldar act in a similar (very similar) way to Slaaneshi followers that they ARE Slaaneshi followers, it simply doesn't work that way (are Orks and Space Wolves Khorne worshippers because they love fighting?).

The Dark Eldar are the descendants of those Eldar who's degenerate actions formed the birth of Slaanesh (in fact it's more accurate to say Slaanesh is like the Dark Eldar rather than the Dark Eldar are like Slaanesh).


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Especially that last nonsense about DE being Chaos Eldar - that is completely untrue.


Well, it's true if he talks about the Dark Eldars corrupted by Chaos from the "Realm of Chaos" book mentioning 'em.



TheKingElessar said:


> The Dark Eldar and Craftworld Eldar have worked together before, (after a fashion) and would again, any time that it's necessary for the survival of their race.


Hell, I didn't know that! Where does this come from, please?


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

Carnivore said:


> Well, it's true if he talks about the Dark Eldars corrupted by Chaos from the "Realm of Chaos" book mentioning 'em.


 yea l was thinking of that book but thanks Death Shroud it makes it more clearer now and for the info like l said havnt read any DE novels only the eldar and IG ones. 

still l cant really see eldar helping dark eldar or the other way around but like l said and same with Carnivore where dose this story come from?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The Eldar will use anyone and anything to guide the world along the "Path" they have forseen, and according to the plans of the Old Ones. Even their degenerate brothers. Before there were Dark Eldar, there were the Pirate Fleets. I believe in the fluff some fleets contain elements of both races who have left their respective cultures behind and gone a-viking. But I can't quote sources, this is Rogue Trader stuff.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Creon said:


> The Eldar will use anyone and anything to guide the world along the "Path" they have forseen, and according to the plans of the Old Ones. Even their degenerate brothers. Before there were Dark Eldar, there were the Pirate Fleets. I believe in the fluff some fleets contain elements of both races who have left their respective cultures behind and gone a-viking. But I can't quote sources, this is Rogue Trader stuff.


Yeah the original Rogue Trader had the Eldar as a more piratical race, they took the background in another direction with the advent of the Aspect Warriors, Avatar and such (and maintained some of the more "romantic" pirate ideas with the likes of prince Yriel). 
When they decided to create the Dark Eldar they returned to the pirate idea but with a much more "Dark Elf" spin.

It has to be said that there have been chaos Eldar mentioned in the fluff in the past but these are within the eye of terror on the crone worlds and have not really been expanded on (if indeed any still exist in the current background).


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

In the Planetstrike book, a planet was invaded by Saim-Hann. At the same time, a Hive City on the planet, not assailed by the CEldar forces, gets sucked into the Webway, with some mention of Comorrogh - I don't have the book handy, cannot quote.

Also, a short story a while ago about a Planetary Governor who stole a Spirit Stone, and killed the Eldar without it. While the Eldar and Harlequins did the attacking in revenge, the man in question was dragged off to the Dark Kin to punish.

As for revealing my sources, that would compromise them, so...no. A conversation with my source(s) confirmed Harlies won't be in the book, and this was true at the time we had the discussion. That post you quoted illustrates that it COULD change, and so I'd be reluctant to say much more this much in advance. I'm not very clear on specifics for the DE, as they haven't been rewritten yet! Only general info, vague at best. Nonetheless, lack of Solitaires in particular is something I know. Believe or not.

Chaos Eldar =/= Dark Eldar, they're separate.

Creon: The Eldar don't care about the Old Ones anymore. That was back when they were kinda good guys.

:grin:


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Creon said:


> The Eldar will use anyone and anything to guide the world along the "Path" they have forseen, and according to the plans of the Old Ones. Even their degenerate brothers. Before there were Dark Eldar, there were the Pirate Fleets. I believe in the fluff some fleets contain elements of both races who have left their respective cultures behind and gone a-viking. But I can't quote sources, this is Rogue Trader stuff.


I just can't see Eldars and Dark Eldars co-operating, whatever way... And for the Pirate stuff, it's a bit more complicated and hail from way back, in White Dwarf, along Exodite Knights and stuff like that.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Um...see my post. :wink:


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Um...see my post. :wink:


Well, I really don't want to seem rash, but I'll believe it when I'll see it, as it would be a fundamental change in 40K background, according to me...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

IIRC the short story was wither in a Codex or a Dwarf, so it's canon - the whole "We can torture him, but only the DE can torture him for as long as he deserves" thing.

Planetstrike isn't really cut and dried, as I don't recall wording etc, and it's after 2am.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TKE's right about one thing - the Dark Eldar have in fact cooperated with the Eldar before. I've also read the whole story about the Eldar handing that one jerk human over to the Dark Eldar, though I don't recall all the details. As for the rest of it, I wouldn't give it any more credit than anything else you read on the net.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

TKE is right when he says the eldar do communicate with the dark kin through the harlequins, but not in a conventional sense the harlequins are the only ones in the race to go between both races and perform for them hence they have passge to commaragh and if the eldar see fit to punish captured prisoners this way they will use the harlequins to take them and the dark kin will punish them as they still believe in preserving their own race even though both sides go about it differently, they both don't like humans to much what more of an excuse do they need


----------

